# TTC naturally - whilst on nasal spray



## clairehew (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi 

I am about to start TTC naturally with drugs, I'm going to ARGC and I've been on my monitoring cycle this month.  I just had a call to say that I need to collect a prescription for Nasal spray and start taking 7 days before my AF is due.  

But since then I've been worrying that me and my husband have been TTC this month (we weren't told not to).  What on the off chance I have conceived - does anybody know if it is dangerous to take this spray??  I'm sure I can ask them tommorrow when I get my prescription but I don't want to delay it another month and having to abstain for a month will be really frustrating!

I am new to this so I'd be really grateful if anybody has any words of wisdom!

Thanks, Claire


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Claire - Just curious... did you get your answers?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Claire,

I'm assuming you were using buserelin nasal spray? It isn't recommended to ttc when using this drug but I have known women on FF who have become pregnant in the run up to treatment when using this and all has worked out well.
Hope treatment going well for you   
Maz x


----------

